# Oceanfront Timeshare Resorts in NC/SC?



## heathpack (Apr 22, 2011)

Can someone point me in the right direction?  We are considering trying to trade in to an ocean front beach resort for summer 2012.  We could either go with II, SFX, or possibly a private trade, but our best value will come from an II trade.  Interested in properties with a resort feel (ie pools, hot tubs, nice landscaping, ideally a restaurant or snack bar).  Something along the lines of a Marriott or similar.

We know there are some highly regarded Marriott timeshares in South Carolina but some are on the beach and some are not.

Can anyone help me out with some good contenders?

We are thinking which ever Marriotts are on the beach, the Hammocks on Bald Head Island (we are aware this one is not ocean front).  Any Outer Banks suggestions?

We are aware the trade is a tall order, but we will be using our Hyatt which trades well and we will be able to request 1 year out for mid June to late August.

H


----------



## UK Fan (Apr 22, 2011)

We love Marriott OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, SC.  It is oceanfront and has some wonderful pools!


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Apr 22, 2011)

*I'm not aware of any beach front timeshare on OBX that is of Marriott quality. There are nice timeshares but none that would provide the resort feel you are looking for. Have you looked at the Resort Ratings and Reviews for the Southeast, North Carolina to see what is available? 

If you want a quick view of what OBX has to offer, go here: http://www.outerbanksresorts.com/index.htm
and click on each one of the resorts listed under the title.


SBtS*


----------



## heathpack (Apr 22, 2011)

Started to look very briefly at reviews, but it is not immediately apparent which TS are on ocean and which are not.  I could obviously slog through all the listings with google maps open and try to figure out all locations, but I thought it might be faster to see if I could get a short list together from
Tuggers.

As an FYI, I lived in central NC for 12 years, so basically have the lay of the land.  Have never been to Outer Banks, Myrtle Beach or Hilton Head though.  The only real tolerance I have for somewhat scrappy lodging is at the NC beach.  Beach houses are always furnished with left over bits and outdated bobs from the "real" house and somehow that's what I got used to.  So we could probably tolerate a little less of a resort on the NC coast.

Our plan would be to invite the siblings and grown nieces/nephews +/- some old college friends.  Everyone we'd be inviting is in North Carolina, so we'd put a slight premium on a NC TS.

H


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2011)

Just to let you know which Marriotts on Hilton Head are oceanfront, in order as you get on the island and follow 278E:  Barony Beach Club, SurfWatch, Grande Ocean and Monarch.  If you do a search on the Marriott board you'll find all kinds of threads comparing them, but be warned that each of us owners is fiercely protective of our home resorts.   Here's one thread - with links to others - to get you started.

Also, a standard warning:  Hilton Head oceanfront during Platinum (summer) season is very difficult to get on an exchange, and generally exchangers are placed into the lesser-view gardenview or oceanside categories.  The other thing is that the introduction of Marriott's new Destination Club system has appeared this year to put a dent in the available II inventory - we're all waiting to see how that fleshes out as time goes on.  But you're definitely bettering your odds by planning to make your deposit and request an exchange a year in advance.


----------



## AFARR (Apr 23, 2011)

*OBX:*

On the "Ocean" (not all units are ocean front or even in view of the ocean...but the resort butts up to the beach)...

(From North to South)...

Barrier Island Ocean Pines.
Barrier Island Duck.

Outer Banks Beach Club I and part of II (some of II has to cross the road through the other parts of the OBBC to get to the beach).

Dunes 
Golden Strand

(Not sure on the other smaller places...there are a couple more on the OBX).

*Not* on the beach...Barrier Island Kitty Hawk and Sea Scape (has a golf course however).

BIS Duck has an indoor pool, out door pool, snack shack on the way to the beach...but not a fancy lobby, etc.    OBBC has an indoor and outdoor pool and is right around the corner from a few restaurants (and lots within easy walking or driving distance).

AFARR


----------



## heathpack (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you everybody, that is EXACTLY what we need.  I may expand the search into May-Aug.  We'll let y'all know how it goes.

H


----------



## Laurie (Apr 24, 2011)

If you want to be assured of a direct oceanfront view (as we strongly prefer), High Dunes in Kill Devil Hills, second or third floor, would give you that. 

It's more old-beach-house feel as you describe compared to a Marriott, but all 2-BR, sleep-6 with both an open balcony and a screened-in porch. Not positive whether it has II in addition to RCI, and it only has a pool, no hot tub or restaurant or even any office on-site (it does have internet though!)- it's a small "resort", only 9 units, minus first floor leaving only 6 with a view - but convenient to lots of great restaurants.  We enjoyed our exchange last August.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 27, 2011)

*Ocean Isla Beach Club*

Anyone been/own there? I have an II trade in for this summer. It's in Ocean Isle Beach (between Wilmingtin and Myrtle) and looks like it's on the ocean. It seems more like an apartment building that's been converted or a fractional ownership-like thing. 

Thanks for any info.


----------

